# Turnigy 2s 5200 MaH 30C Worth it?



## OHrcr (Nov 7, 2010)

I found on ebay these batt's for 43.99 each. Is this batt any good? Thanks.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

I have three and think they are excellent performers.

You can get them direct from Hobby City for $24 plus shipping from the U.S. warehouse: http://www.hobbycity.com/hobbyking/store/uh_viewItem.asp?idProduct=14991

Beware that they have 8 guage wire that comes out the end. A) you need a good iron and soldering experience to change the connector on 8 guage wire. B) Because the wire comes out the end, there are lots of cars this pack won't fit in.

I got three and and found out I can only use them in my Slash - they don't fit in anything else I have because the wires come out the end. If the wires came out the top I would have more of these instead of (sadly) spending 3 times the money on a ProMatch battery just because the wires come out the top on the ProMatch.


----------



## OHrcr (Nov 7, 2010)

Awesome. thanks. And I was going to pay $40+ for them. I will make them work in the T4. I have some ideas w/ the foam spacers. Thanks again.


----------



## JJohnston (Apr 26, 2009)

OHrcr said:


> Awesome. thanks. And I was going to pay $40+ for them. I will make them work in the T4. I have some ideas w/ the foam spacers. Thanks again.


Be careful with the T4.. you will need to get longer studs for the thumb screws. It can fit but its very tight

+1 great packs


----------

